# BMX Spots in und um Dresden



## azura-black (14. August 2011)

Hay Leute ich dachte ich mach mal ne Sammlung für alle X'er aus der  Region aber auch für die die einfach mal mit ihrem Bike im schönen Osten  Urlaub machen...

*Dresden Lingnerallee*



 					Flache Quarterpipes, ein Wallride, lange Banks, Handrails, Curbs,  Stairs..   halt alles was es gibt.  Davor ist eine große Asphaltfläche  für Rollhockey.. oder für   Oldschool-freestyler   Diese beiden  Plätze verbindet eine Strecke mit ein paar Bodenwellen..   ganz lustig.   Ganz am Anfang vom Park steht eine große Halfpipe.   Mehr Bilder gibts  auf   www.skatepark-lingnerallee.de 
Quelle: http://www.dd4kids.de/archives/512-H...ngneralee.html 
 				Am besten das Auto in der Innenstadt in einem der Parkhäuser    abstellen und dann am Rathaus orientieren.  Oder mit dem Zug bis zum  Hauptbahnhof.. dort dann   auch wieder am Rathaus und an der Halfpipe  orientieren.  






*Dresden Marienberger*



 					Quarterpipe, 2 Funboxen  
Quelle: http://www.dd4kids.de/archives/10-Sk...Tolkewitz.html 
 				Gablung der Marienbergerstr.- Altenbergerstr. hinter Hügel







*Dresden-Prohlis*



 					Am 26. Juni 2010 wurde in 01239 Dresden-Prohlis,  Gamigstraße 23  eine BMX/Skate-Anlage der Extraklasse eröffnet. Es  handelt sich um eine  Bowl-Anlage der Firma Concrete. Nach meinen  Informationen ist es die  erste Anlage zum Poolskaten in Dresden. In der  Pressemitteilung zur  Eröffnung ist von Link-Edge, Cross-Corner, Jumpbox  und Wallride die  Rede. Ob und wo die Elemente verbaut sind kann ich als  Nichtfachmann  leider nicht sagen, aber die ganze Anlage macht einen   hochprofessionellen Eindruck. Viel Spaß!  
Quelle: http://www.dd4kids.de/archives/518-B...n-Prohlis.html 
 				01239 Dresden-Prohlis, Gamigstraße 23









*Dresden Skatehalle*



 						 							eine miniramp rollin kicker funbox quaderpipes londongap und noch mehr 				 				


 				lormanstr. und beim netto rin bis hinter 





*Dresden Rodex*



 					Rosenbergstraße


 				nähe zwingli






*Dresden Weißig*



 					Zusammen geklatschter Skatepark    
Quelle: http://www.dd4kids.de/archives/334-S...n-Weissig.html 
 				beim Sportplatz Forststr. 01328 Weißig b. Dresden








*Dresden Weißeritzgrünzung*



 					 Weißeritzgrünzug (parallel zur Freiberger  Straße in Höhe  Hirschfelder Straße, nahe dem ehemaligen Kohlebahnhof)  befindet sich  dieser Skatepark. Er wurde 2008 eröffnet und bietet  zahlreiche  unterschiedliche, meistens niedrige Elemente wie Quarterpipe,  Bank,  Treppe, Geländer. Soweit ich das als Laie beurteilen kann, ist  der  Skatepark sowohl für BMX, Skateboard als auch Rollerblades geeignet.   Bei meinem Besuch war der Platz erfreulicherweise fast scherbenfrei. Der   Hersteller ist Concrete / Rudolph.  
Quelle: http://www.dd4kids.de/archives/492-S...zgruenzug.html





*Gorbitz*



 					Kleiner Skatepark mit Miniramp (h=1,5m),  Quarterpipe, Funbox und  Footrail... geeignet für Trailbike, BMX,  Skateboard, Aggressive Skates.  				 				 
 				Mit der StraBa 2, 6, 7 zur Schlehenstrasze und dann Richtung Gorbitzcenter bewegen... kann man nicht verfehlen ;-)








*Moritzburg*



 					Eigenbau Skatepark aus Holz mit großer Funbox,  mehrerern Banks,  Quartern, Curbs, Flatrails und Miniramp.  Eigentlich 1  Eintritt für  Skateboarder und 2  für BMXer, welche aber  meist nicht gefordert  werden. Der Skatepark gehört zum TC Reichenbach  Abteilung  Trendsportarten. 				 				 
 				Auf einem Parkplatz auf der östlichen Seite des Schloßteichs gelegen





*Nossen*



 					Skateplatz direkt neben der Brücke zum  Fußballplatz. Asphaltierte  Fläche mit hochwertigen Stahlbetonteilen der  Fa. STANGL AG. Es gibt  Half-Pyramid mit Ledge Quarterramp Big-Bank,  Jump-Box, Rail , Manual  Pad mit Ledge, einzelne Ledge 				 				 
 				Eichholzgasse in Nossen, gleich neben der Brücke zum Fußballplatz.








*Riesa*



 					Gesamtfläche: über 2000 qm Eintritt: 2,00 Euro pro Tag  -Miniramp  -Pyra -Handrails in der Wiese -verschiedene kleine Curbs -funbox  -ollibox -wheelytaples u.v.m 				 				 
 				Der Skatepark liegt an der Rostocker Straße in  Riesa genau am  größten einkaufspark (Riesapark) die genauere  Wegbeschreibung findet  ihr unter http://hotwheels.riesa.nu 









so ich hoffe ich kann euch damit helfen


----------



## Daniel_D (14. August 2011)

Wow und das gibt es alles nur in Dresden? Wenigstens weiß ich jetzt, dass der Solibeitrag sinnvoll verwurstet wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## azura-black (14. August 2011)

Naja 2 ode 3 sind in der umgebung


----------



## Stirni (14. August 2011)

definitiv ne reise wert!


----------



## azura-black (14. August 2011)

Lingerallee muss man gewessen sein is zwar immer voll macht aber spaß
und wer einen park mit freier fahrt haben will fährt am besten nach Dresden Prohlis was zudem noch für Dirt und BMX ausgelegt ist.


----------

